# God of War, wer rief die Weltenschlange?



## Catalano (21. September 2018)

Habe vor kurzem God of War durchgespielt.
Und jetzt zocke ich ab und zu die Nebenmissionen.

Es gibt eine Frage, nach der ich jetzt recherchiert habe. Ein paar andere stellen sich die Frage auch, aber genaueres habe ich nicht herausgefunden.

Als wir mit unserem kranken Kind in den Armen in die Höhle der Hexe geeilt sind, war das Truten aus dem Horn zu hören, womit die Weltenschlange gerufen wird.
Der Kopf Mimir kommentierte : "Jemand hat die Weltenschlange gerufen".

Aber es ist in dem Spiel nie offen gelegt worden, wer da in jenem Moment die Weltenschlange rief.

Habt ihr Hinweise dazu?


----------

